# What size crows foot wrench for inner tie rod removal?



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

I looked into my Haynes book to make sure I read your post right. what are you talking about the rear? cause the front I believe doesn't have one.


----------



## atikovi (Dec 27, 2011)

Didn't say anything about rear.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Rear is axle. Front inner I don't know off the top of my head. I just use universal tools on them, with so many going to weird sizes or designs.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

atikovi said:


> Didn't say anything about rear.


you also didn't say front either


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

bostonboy said:


> atikovi said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't say anything about rear.
> ...



Find a rear tie rod on the car.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

170-3tree said:


> Find a rear tie rod on the car.


how do I know what's was in his mind? I might have thought he was talking about the watts links? Has there ever been someone ask a question & was calling the part the wrong name or location?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Does this help?

*Removal Procedure* 



Raise and support the vehicle. Refer to Lifting and Jacking the Vehicle See: Wheels and Tires\Vehicle Lifting\Service and Repair.
Remove the steering gear boot. Refer to Steering Gear Boot Replacement See: Steering Gear\Service and Repair\Steering Gear Boot Replacement.
Turn the steering wheel in order to position the steering gear rack so that only 2 rack teeth and the flat surface of the rack are visible outside the steering gear housing.
 












Place a soft jaw pipe wrench or soft jaw pliers on the flat surface of the steering gear rack (3) between the steering gear housing (4) and the inner tie rod housing (2).
Place a crows foot wrench on the flats of the inner tie rod housing.
*Caution:* Do not change the steering gear preload adjustment before moving the inner tie rod from the steering gear. Changing the steering gear preload adjustment before moving the inner tie rod could result in damage to the pinion and the steering gear.




Rotate the steering linkage inner tie rod housing counterclockwise while holding the steering gear rack stationary until the steering linkage inner tie rod separates from the steering gear rack.
*Installation Procedure* 




Install the steering linkage inner tie rod to the steering gear rack.
 












Place a soft jaw pipe wrench or soft jaw pliers on the flat surface of the steering gear rack (3) between the steering gear housing (4) and the inner tie rod housing (2).
*Caution:* Refer to Fastener Caution See: Service Precautions\Vehicle Damage Warnings\Fastener Caution.




Place a torque wrench with a crows foot wrench attachment on the flats of the inner tie rod housing and tighten to *105 Nm (77 lb ft)* .
Install the steering gear boot. Refer to Steering Gear Boot Replacement See: Steering Gear\Service and Repair\Steering Gear Boot Replacement.
Lower the vehicle.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

You have slop already? How many potholes have you hit?


----------

